# Pasture Keeping



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

My sister has a stud and a gelding in the same pasture and a mare in another pastue,they are fine together until......... the mare is in season. The stud will beat up the gelding if he get anywhere close to the fence where the mare is. He's a sweet, loving stud until the mare comes in. Just be careful of that with your guys. You would never think he would be that way, but he has ran the gelding through a fence and another time he had him penned in the corner and the gelding got stabbed with a t-post. Just be careful when the time comes.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

If the pastures are visable from one another, it could be a problem. Ive seen young colts/ and older studs run through or jump over fences for a mare especially when they are in heat.

Colts reach sexual maturity anywhere from 1 to 2 1/2 years, so I would go ahead and seperate them, its not worth an unwanted baby, and the unwanted vet bills.

But thats just my 2-cents. Feel free to ignore me.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I totally wouldn't mind him breeding to her. I'm thinking about doing it in a year or so, so if it happens sooner, it's not a big deal. It's not something I want right now, though.

Right now, the gelding beats the crap out of the other two if they get near him at feeding time (little man syndrome, I guess), and I think he'll always be the dominant one. I've met the stud colt's dad and he's the most laid-back horse you'll ever meet. You wouldn't know he's a stud at all. He's been turned out with mares and their babies, other studs, geldings, etc... all with no problems, so hopefully his son will be the same way.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

That would be inbreeding... The foal would more than likely have major conformation faults.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

SarahHershey said:


> That would be inbreeding... The foal would more than likely have major conformation faults.


Well, I don't know anything about my mare's pedigree, but I think that the fact that she's a percheron and he's a quarter horse means that if they are related, it's far enough back that the foal wouldn't be born with 3 eyes and 5 legs.


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

You can breed son to mother and thats line breeding, its not bad to do that once but dont keep doing it with the same stock over and over. Dont breed brother to sister together because there could be faults.

I know this from breeding exhibition poultry, but breeding horses and getting faults could be worse.


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

Also I believe if you breed the son to the mother and the baby is a male, they will share almost all characterists, and nearly be the same. Also goes with mother-daughter.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Separate your stud colt ASAP or get him gelded.:shock:

Dont be fooled that he isn't tall enough! Horses are pretty innovative when it comes time to fill those urges!:wink:
If nothing else he will just end up hurting himself or one of your other horses once that testosterone really starts to kick in.

And yes breeding sister to brother...is def not something you want to do.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Can somebody please show me where I said I was going to breed brother and sister? Seriously, people, learn to read!


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

xilikeggs0 said:


> When my filly comes back, she'll most* likely* go with my mare.
> 
> Thoughts?


That to me says that you are only t_hinking_ of separating the filly from the boys.

....and if you're not concerned about a colt breeding horses cuz he isn't "tall" enough (on regards to mom). Just giving our two cents about the possibility of sister and brother breeding.
No harm in that? Just trying to help, and give our thoughts. 

As a breeder, I know what horses will and can do to try and breed when the times is right. 
Just trying to help you keep your horses safe


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought you were talking about his sister not the Perch.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I would most definately say to get the stud gelded. Bad things could happen, as has been said. Or, I see no harm keeping him with the gelding like you said. Just make sure the stud never gets with the mare and filly. Bad thing waiting to happen.


----------

